

Scikit-learn: machine learning in Python - hypnotist
http://scikit-learn.org/dev/index.html

======
lvh
Great library, great people. Highly recommend it. ogrisel helped me a lot
while I was just messing around and I'm forever indebted to him for the amount
of 1-on-1 help he decided to dish out.

------
ddorian43
Can this library be used for users who viewed/bought this product also
viewed/bought these other products? If not, do you know of a python library?

Thanks

~~~
SoCool
Yes. it can. Scikit-learn supports algorithms that can be used to build your
own recommender system. To scale your algorithms you can always use hadoop
map/reduce to scale.

~~~
axiak
Once you use scikit-learn to figure out what you want to do on a reasonable
data set, you can use Mahout (<http://mahout.apache.org/>) to translate the
algorithm to hadoop pretty easily.

~~~
ogrisel
You should directly use Mahout: the recsys part is quite complete and high
level and application oriented contrary to scikit-learn which does not provide
high level recsys concepts.

The best documentation I found is the Mahout in Action book
(<http://manning.com/owen/>) while reading the source code in parallel.

Also you probably don't need to run this on a Hadoop cluster unless your data
is too big to fit on one single machine.

